# Who makes this target



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

might be a longhorn target not sure.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I looked on their site and did not see it.


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

bowtechog70 said:


> might be a longhorn target not sure.


do you mean foghorn leghorn? jk


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EllisPrairie (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know but Tab Hinton out of Lucedale,Ms made a rooster target at one time.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

No one?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Still trying to find out. Any help would be great.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

didnt DB post those pics did you try asking him maybe he could get in contact with the club he prolly knows them.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

????


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

pseshooter300 said:


> didnt DB post those pics did you try asking him maybe he could get in contact with the club he prolly knows them.


He did and I shot him a pm but he said that he did not know.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I shot it but I have no idea what target it is why dont you try to get on the clubs webstite and call them


----------



## Ksman (Apr 8, 2010)

*Target*

You can call the club Smoky Vally Shooting Sports Lindsborg Ks. 785-227-4318 Ask for Brandon
Ksman


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ksman said:


> You can call the club Smoky Vally Shooting Sports Lindsborg Ks. 785-227-4318 Ask for Brandon
> Ksman


Great idea. Which club was it?

Thanks


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

That is awesome!
When you find out let us know, I want one.


----------



## Truth2 Archer (Mar 30, 2009)

Im pretty sure rhinehart makes that target for the r-100, at least thats what I heard.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you , I will try contacting them.:darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

:mg:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

SRT in Europe makes a black cock 
http://www.robinudarchery.com/shop/category/91/product/122/3D-SRT_Blackcock.html


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Man, sit that bad boy up under a small tree and look out!. Thanks


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> Man, sit that bad boy up under a small tree and look out!. Thanks


Did you ever find out who makes the white chicken? And if they would sell to a club or not?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nope, not yet. I found a black one in Switzerland under $190 to get it to the US


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I know it is not the Critter Factory. The guy that bought the company and molds said it was not him.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

zip4644 said:


> do you mean foghorn leghorn? jk


:chicken01: I Say . . . I Say . . . Don't SHOOT!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Found out it is made by Hinton targets. Which has been sold but he still has the roosters.:thumbs_up


----------

